# Wie man Tasten entert: War Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar



## Abo Opfer (8 Juli 2013)

zitze schrieb:


> so erledigt...habs geschafft
> 
> Abo-Name ist: ericsson ipx ab
> 
> ...


 
Freut mich wenn es gelappt hat. Leider ist die angegebene Tel. Nr. nicht von " Ericsson IPX AB", sondern von dem Netzbetreiber. Somit nicht für alle Leser anderer Netzbetreiber die Richtige.

MfG Abo Opfer

[Modedit by Hippo: Fullquote gekürzt, Text bitte bei Interesse dort nachlesen]


----------



## Aka-Aka (8 Juli 2013)

*Übrigens muss Dir Dein Netzbetreiber und auch Ericsson IPX laut TKG KOSTENLOS  Informationen über den Drittbetrügeranbieter geben.Falls das nicht möglich ist (und die im Netz krusierenden 01805-Nummern der Ericsson IPX sind eben nicht kostenlos) bitte dies umgehend der Bundeswattestäbchenarmee mitteilen: www.bnetza.de*



> Ein weiteres Ärgernis für Verbraucher war in der Vergangenheit die Schwierigkeit, die Identität von Drittanbietern zu ermitteln. Oftmals ist in der Telefonrechnung nur ein sogenannter Netzdienstleister (z.B. Ericsson IPX) aufgeführt, der für den Drittanbieter nur die Abrechnung übernimmt. Der Verbraucher wurde bei Beschwerden dann vom Rechnungssteller zum Netzdienstleister geschickt und von diesem weiter zum Drittanbieter.
> 
> Ab sofort können Sie sowohl vom Rechnungssteller als auch vom Netzdienstebetreiber verlangen, dass dieser Ihnen kostenfrei den Namen und die ladungsfähige Anschrift der Dritten nennt. Bei Diensteanbietern mit Sitz im Ausland muss zusätzlich die ladungsfähige Anschrift eines allgemeinen Zustellungsbevollmächtigten im Inland angegeben werden. Zudem müssen in der Rechnung die kostenfreien Kundendiensttelefonnummern der beteiligten Anbieter von Netzdienstleistungen und des rechnungsstellenden Anbieters stehen, unter denen Sie die Informationen über den Drittanbieter erfragen können.


 (Quelle: vzbv)

---

Ericsson IPX AB ist europaweit derart häufig im Zusammenhang mit betrügerischen unerklärlich zustande gekommenen Abos aufgefallen, dass es mich seit Jahren wundert, warum die Rolle der Firma nicht kritischer hinterfragt wird. Wäre es eine ukrainische Firma, könnte ich mir gut vorstellen, dass es längst heftigste Kritik gäbe. Aber ein "European Business Network" als Quelle von massenhaftem Verbraucherbetrug zahlreichen Verbraucherbeschwerden kommt halt nicht so gut wie ein "Russian Business Network". Die Russen haben daraus inzwischen ja ihre Schlüsse gezogen und manches _Commercegate_ in den Westen längst durchschritten. Gell, Björn? (_sorry, this is a sort of a _private_ joke_)
zu Ericsson IPX 2011
zu Ericsson IPX 2010
zu Ericsson IPX 2009
zu Ericsson IPX 2009
einer der ersten Beschwerden aus 2009
hier habe ich noch eine Strafe der britischen Regulierer aus 2006 anzubieten

Ich führe keine Statistiken, aber Ericsson IPX und Net Mobile dürften sicherlich die quantitativ gesehen auffälligsten mobilen Abrechner sein. Ob das nur mit der Anzahl der Transaktionen zusammen hängt, die über deren Netzwerke laufen, wage ich zu bezweifeln. Woran es aber liegt, frage ich mich gerade bei Ericsson IPX seit Jahren.

Hier habe ich tatsächlich einen kritischen Artikel zu Ericsson IPX gefunden - der ist von Herrn Bleich von heise aus 2010:


> Als besonders umtriebig im Bereich der Content-Abos für Smartphones erweisen sich derzeit die Unternehmen MyDoo und W2Mobile. Beide kooperieren nicht direkt mit den Mobilfunk-Anbietern, sondern sind Kunden des Mobile-Payment-Anbieters Ericsson IPX, der für kleine Content-Anbieter das Mobilfunk-Factoring übernimmt.
> *Ericsson IPX ist eine Tochter des gleichnamigen schwedischen Telekommunikationskonzerns.* *Das Unternehmen hat sich in anderen Ländern längst den Ruf erworben, seine Content-Kunden vorab zu wenig zu prüfen und damit Abzockern indirekt Zugriff auf die Factoring-Schnittstellen der Mobilfunk-Provider zu gewähren – mit fatalen Folgen für die Verbraucher.* In Großbritannien hat die Regulierungsbehörde Ericsson IPX deshalb bereits eine hohe Geldstrafe aufgebrummt.


http://www.heise.de/ct/artikel/Inkasso-auf-Fingertipp-1102753.html

Ich will den interessierten Zeitgenossen auch nicht vorenthalten, was das schwedische Unternehmen nach seinen jahrelangen Erfahrungen als Handlanger dubioser Firmen im Jahre 2012 der irischen Regulierungsbehörde mitzuteilen hatte in den irischen Diskussionen um eine schärfere Fassung der Regulierungsbestimmungen:



> Ericsson IPX *disagreed with the proposal to require positive confirmation from the end-user*, stating that a single SMS from the end-user followed by another from the PRS provider is “more than sufficient where a user sees a service that is clearly advertised in Print or in other media”. Ericsson IPX added that:
> (a) requiring end-users to exit “the mobile web/web to check and send
> SMS *is likely to ruin the end-user mobile web experience and flow and *
> *destroy innovation in the sector*”,
> ...


Das jahrelang geübte Gerede der (unabhängig von der Technik) stets mitkassierenden Drittfirmen (aka Mitstörer)... _Rotten apple theorey _meets _don't hinder innovations_ (oder zu deutsch: "es-sind-ja-nur-wenige-Betrüger-Dogma" trifft "ja keine Innovationen behindern") - und die Politik tanzt... nach der Pfeife derer, die zahlen?

Preisfrage:
Warum suchen denn Leute so im allgemeinen die Nummer der Ericsson IPX Hotline?


Sorry für den etwas ausführlichen Ausbruch. Manchmal überkommt's mich.


----------



## Aka-Aka (8 Juli 2013)

Ach... Ericsson IPX gehört ja jetzt zu NETSIZE bzw. GEMALTO
http://www.ipx.com/
Mir wird gerade irgendwie speiübel. Das hatte ich ja schon wieder völlig verdrängt... (siehe hier)


> Die Dialermafia wird als App-Mafia neu auferstehen.


----------



## Abo Opfer (9 Juli 2013)

Zitat von Aka-AKa

Ich habe nicht damit gerechnet, dass auf meine wenigen Worte gleich eine so gute Reaktion kommt. Leider habe ich meinen Werdegang noch nicht beschrieben, weil er noch nicht abgeschlossen ist. Dein Artikel ist aber super und leider zum Teil auch durch googeln schon mir bekannt. 
 Leider rufe ich keine teure Hotlines an und suche im Netz und fand bis jetzt nicht die richtigen Telefon Nummern. Deshalb mein Beitrag.

05.07.2013 Entgeltnachweis von Teleclub unter Multimedia Abbuchung "Ericsson IPX AB"
06.07.2013 Sofort E-Mail losgelassen an Teleclub Beschwerde mit Aufforderung zur Nennung des Drittanbieters und Sperre des Anbieters. 
                Noch keine Rückmeldung bis Heute.
07.07.2013 Text SMS auf Handy gefunden: "

Ihr Service ABO_ Video/ Film_exgirlfriend (max. 6,99 Euro/Woche) von Netsitze IPX wurde eingerichtet. Kündigung jederzeit: Please contact Ericsson IPX Support "

Zum Kündigen gibt es kein Ericsson IPX Support. Hier im Forum viele Hinweise gefunden für Kündigung per SMS. Alle versucht (66245 /44738 /33333/
30600/ 88077) Mehrfach versendet mit entweder ( STOP -STOP ALLE -STOP ALL ) Nur unter 88077 kam die Antwort :"Du bist kein Abonnent. Sende HITS an 88077. Download Klingeltöne auf dein handy  @Euro 4.99/woche Hilfe: [email protected] in /08001800110".

 [Nicht meine Rechtschreibung beurteilen, ich schreibe nur ab.]

Telefon benutzt, angefangen mit moboo und diverse Hinweise Weiterleitungen und schon fast aufgegeben. (08001899355 SA Netsize)
(01805554986 Intercon Media)  und noch diverse andere Nummern, die nichts nutzten. 
10.07.
Ich habe sogar eine Antwort von (Georg Christian /Kundendienst de [email protected] / Netsize Gemalto company Sales Manager Northern Europe)

Eine Telefon Nummer brachte wenigstens etwas Erfolg (08921029) konnte aber nicht den Sitz und Grund erfahren. Habe mir den Namen geben lassen und warte ab. Jedenfalls die 7 Euro sind wohl unter Lehrgeld zu verbuchen.

MfG Abo Opfer


----------



## Hippo (9 Juli 2013)

Setz den Beitrag bitte nochmal rein und verwende die Quote-Tags für die Zitate.
(Der Button ganz rechts mit den Anführungszeichen)
So ist das Ding nicht verständlich


----------



## Abo Opfer (9 Juli 2013)

Ich verstehe deine Antwort nicht, bin hier Neu und "Quote - Tags für die Zitate"
MfG
Abo Opfer


----------



## Hippo (9 Juli 2013)

<quote="Abo Opfer, post: 368537, member: 20891">]Ich verstehe deine Antwort nicht, bin hier Neu und "Quote - Tags für die Zitate"
MfG
Abo Opfer</quote>
Wenn Du auf den Zitier- oder Quotebutton rechts in der Leiste klickst passiert das (nur eben mit eckigen Klammern)
Im Beitrag sieht das dann so aus:



Abo Opfer schrieb:


> Ich verstehe deine Antwort nicht, bin hier Neu und "Quote - Tags für die Zitate"
> MfG
> Abo Opfer


 
Wenn Du jetzt also einen langen Beitrag "zerlegen" willst funktioniert es etwas anders, da mußt Du die Quote-Tags (das zwischen den eckigen Klammern) wiederholen und auch abschließen

<QUOTE> zu zitierender Text </QUOTE> ergibt


> zu zitierender Text


auch wieder spitze gegen eckige Klammern austauschen ...


----------



## Abo Opfer (10 Juli 2013)

AN HIPPO
MÖGLICHERWEISE HAST DU RECHT
ABER ICH ARBEITE NOCH MIT DER ALTEN VERSION VON WINDOWS UND WERDE DESWEGEN NUR OHNE ZEICHEN ARBEITEN
GROß UND KLEINSCHREIBUNG NICHT BEACHTEN UND AUF SONDERZEICHEN VERZICHTEN  SOMIT IST ES ÜBERSICHTLICH UND ICH KANN DANN JEDEN SATZ DURCH DIE ENTERTASTE UNTERHALB EINBRINGEN
MFG ABO OPFER


----------



## Hippo (10 Juli 2013)

Mit DER Einstellung kann es sein daß Du wenig bis keine Antworten kriegst.
Die wird hier nämlich als äußerst unhöflich empfunden und warum sollen WIR uns anstrengen DEIN unverständliches Geschreibsel zu lesen?


----------



## bernhard (10 Juli 2013)

Bevor es zu kompliziert wird, sperre ich hier mal ab.


----------

